# vivian park pond



## rapalahunter

I took my little boy up to Vivian today to get out the house for a bit. It was kind of cold, but since we had caught a bunch of little rainbows a few days ago, I figured we could catch some before we froze too bad.

At first I threw one of my bigger swimbaits hoping to catch one of the big browns that cruise the pond (there are some bruisers). As always, the big ones were to smart for me, so I switched to a 65SP pointer to hook a few babies.

After a couple casts and a few little bumps, I cast one right in the corner where the big metal tube feeds the pond. I started pulling it out across the pond and a big shadow started following it. I tried not to get too excited because I'd seen a few of the big browns follow a lure for a second or two and then turn their noses away. Then BAM! A flash of gold from his belly and a great run that had my drag buzzing! I was in shock! :shock:

After a good fight I brought him in to shore, debated whether or not to eat him, measured him against my pole (so I could find out how long he was later), and let him go. He was just over 21", very fat, and he had a good little hook to his jaw.

I didn't expect anything picture worthy so all I had was my cell phone. Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## Greenguy88

Sweet lookin brown! Thats a healthy one, its always nice to catch a big fish, even from community ponds!


----------



## LOAH

Dude that's a mega brown. Great spots, great jaw. Nice.

So did the boy catch anything?


----------



## rapalahunter

btw- flame me if you feel it necessary. I see nothing wrong with what I did. I went with my two year old so he could see some fish and have a good time. He usually reels in whatever I hook, just not this one fish cause I freaked out because it was huge. He did catch a smaller brown. I cast the lure, helped him retrieve it, and then helped him reel it all the way in when he hooked a fish.


----------



## Fishrmn

Flame? You know what you did. You know that it was against the law. And yet you can't seem to stop yourself from bragging about it.

From the community fishing regulations at Vivian Park Pond:

Site rules: Fishing for kids 12 and under, and handicapped persons only. 

I dunno, maybe you're under 12. What's next? Keep one over the limit because it's the biggest fish you've ever caught? Squeeze the eggs from a fish and let it go because you want to use them for bait? Nothin' wrong with that?

Fishrmn


----------



## deadicated1

i personally think that is a great way to look at what you did. I have some good memories of the viv, throwing velveeta and catching over 60 fish with 4 of us in an hour, or throwing flies and trying to hook those big browns, but just be careful!! i have been in trouble more than once from a county sherriff, or a C.O. since that pond is for 12 and under or handicapped. My good friend even has a legit handicapped pass from being hit by a drunk driver, but he gets harassed too when he fishes there. congrats on that big brown though!! i cant wait til my one year old has the attention span to learn how to fish


----------



## Nor-tah

Fishrmn said:


> Flame? You know what you did. You know that it was against the law. And yet you can't seem to stop yourself from bragging about it.
> 
> From the community fishing regulations at Vivian Park Pond:
> 
> Site rules: Fishing for kids 12 and under, and handicapped persons only.
> 
> I dunno, maybe you're under 12. What's next? Keep one over the limit because it's the biggest fish you've ever caught? Squeeze the eggs from a fish and let it go because you want to use them for bait? Nothin' wrong with that?
> 
> Fishrmn


Give him a break! He was with his kid. Definitely not a selfish trip.


----------



## Fishrmn

So he was with his kid! *BFD!* His kid didn't get a chance to catch that fish because he was more interested in catching it himself than obeying the law. What's next? Is it okay for him to fish it while his kid takes a nap in the car? Is it okay for him to use two poles so "his kid" has twice as many chances to catch a fish? Let's not forget, he knew it was illegal.

Fishrmn


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Fishrmn said:


> Flame? You know what you did. You know that it was against the law. And yet you can't seem to stop yourself from bragging about it.
> 
> From the community fishing regulations at Vivian Park Pond:
> 
> Site rules: Fishing for kids 12 and under, and handicapped persons only.
> 
> I dunno, maybe you're under 12. What's next? Keep one over the limit because it's the biggest fish you've ever caught? Squeeze the eggs from a fish and let it go because you want to use them for bait? Nothin' wrong with that?
> 
> Fishrmn


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
Man, you're killing me here. Let me guess, you are still mad that the other kids used to pick on you in school. You probably told the teacher everytime someone looked at you funny too. Seriously, how do you, and others like you become so anal retentive and still be able to look at yourself in the mirror. When I read comments like yours I can only assume that you must hate yourself. :roll:


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Fishrmn said:


> So he was with his kid! *BFD!* His kid didn't get a chance to catch that fish because he was more interested in catching it himself than obeying the law. What's next? Is it okay for him to fish it while his kid takes a nap in the car? Is it okay for him to use two poles so "his kid" has twice as many chances to catch a fish? Let's not forget, he knew it was illegal.
> 
> Fishrmn


 :rotfl: Man, you just won't stop. You seem real concerned about the true problems our state and nation face. Way to stay on gaurd. :rotfl:Call the FBI, Rapala's a dangerous one.


----------



## Fishrmn

Nibble Nuts said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Man, you're killing me here. Let me guess, you are still mad that the other kids used to pick on you in school. You probably told the teacher everytime someone looked at you funny too. Seriously, how do you, and others like you become so anal retentive and still be able to look at yourself in the mirror. When I read comments like yours I can only assume that you must hate yourself. :roll:


Of course it was okay! He was just doing it so his kid could catch a few fish. Right up until he hooked a fish that was just too nice to let his kid screw it up and lose.

Actually, I was the SOB that blacked more than my share of eyes. And if I catch someone cheatin' at my fishin' hole, they're liable to get a shiner to remember.

Fishrmn


----------



## rapalahunter

Fishrmn said:


> I dunno, maybe you're under 12.
> Fishrmn


Your sarcasm with the intent to be condescending is an epic FAIL.



Fishrmn said:


> What's next? Keep one over the limit because it's the biggest fish you've ever caught? Squeeze the eggs from a fish and let it go because you want to use them for bait? Nothin' wrong with that?
> Fishrmn


Those are two great ideas! I'll have to use them next trip! (Much better use of sarcasm)



Fishrmn said:


> What's next? Is it okay for him to fish it while his kid takes a nap in the car? Is it okay for him to use two poles so "his kid" has twice as many chances to catch a fish? Let's not forget, he knew it was illegal.
> Fishrmn


First of all, that's a big jump from what I did. Second there was no conscious thought process with intent to break the law.



Fishrmn said:


> Of course it was okay! He was just doing it so his kid could catch a few fish. Right up until he hooked a fish that was just too nice to let his kid screw it up and lose.
> Fishrmn


We got ourselves a mind reader! BTW I let it go, so I must have real afraid of him losing it :roll:



Fishrmn said:


> Actually, I was the SOB that blacked more than my share of eyes. And if I catch someone cheatin' at my fishin' hole, they're liable to get a shiner to remember.
> Fishrmn


We get the fact that you're a badass... but is it really necessary to refer to your mother with such an insulting word?


----------



## Fishrmn

I've often found those without a leg to stand on resort to insulting others. You broke the law. You knew it. You even asked to be flamed.

Fishrmn


----------



## rapalahunter

I'm okay with being flamed. I broke the law. Next time I'll be mindful of where I am and have the boy reel it in. It was still a great fish. And when did I insult you?


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Fishrmn said:


> Actually, I was the SOB that blacked more than my share of eyes. And if I catch someone cheatin' at my fishin' hole, they're liable to get a shiner to remember.
> 
> Fishrmn


 :lol: Man, you just won't ease up will ya. Oh no, I hope you never catch me "cheatin" at your fishin' hole. Also, I believe that giving others shiners is possibly "against the law", or are you only anal in trivial situations?


----------



## deadicated1

it sounds like you are already pretty ticked off. Maybe rapalahunter just gave up your secret spot..?!


----------



## americanforkdude

I will have to pitch in my .02 here. Even though he reeled in 1 fish, give a man a break. Hell his kid is 2? He probably wouldn't even be able to reel that fish in anyways. After reading reports like the one about deer creek this year where the kid come onto the ice and was talking to a party of guys and they let him reel in a fish. The argument was he couldn't keep the fish, small things like that are ridiculous. I hope i never run into a fish cop that is that big of a d.ick that will write a ticket. Rapala had good intentions. I don't see anything wrong with it. If it happened on a continual basis I would prob think something different.


----------



## Poo Pie

fatbass said:


> I just walk like a retard and yip loudly every 20 seconds or so when I go to Vivian. :wink:


That's funny right there, I don't care who you are! :rotfl:


----------



## Lakecitypirate

man your crying over spilled milk. you probably throw a fit to when you rent a movie from blockbuster and someone forgot to rewind it. Or when your mom makes your waffles a little too crispy. He was there to show his kid a good time, no harm was done to you or the fishery. The only damage I see here is a happy two year old and somebody thats jealous cuz someone caught a bigger fish than him on the only freshwater hes ever fished, cuz his mom wont let him go any further on his scooter.
Nice lookin fish Rapalahunter, hope your kid enjoys it. Keep your lil one interested


----------



## Lakecitypirate

Did fishrman say someone cheated on his brown hole?


----------



## Fishrmn

Re-read rapalahunter's first post.

He didn't take his 2 year old to Vivian Park to use his Scooby Doo pole that he got for his birthday. He took his own rod and reel, LuckyCraft Pointers ( at 13 to 15 bucks a pop ) swimbaits, and went looking for a big brown. He didn't try to hook a guppy, or a dink, to let his son reel it in. He didn't report that he cast out, hooked the fish and then helped his son reel it in. He went fishing. He used his 2 year old son as an excuse to fish for the big brown that he probably knew was there, but he knew he couldn't fish there without a kid, or a handicapped sticker.

Then, after he tells the story, he says: Go ahead, flame me. He knew he was breaking the law. He just figured a bunch of you would forgive him because he said he took his kid with him.

Those of you who seem obsessed with brown holes, or all things anal, really ought to go see a professional. You've got some real issues.

Fishrmn


----------



## americanforkdude

His kid was with him, i'm sure he had fun, and his kid did catch fish - 1. Scooby doo pole, big boy pole, powerbait, luckycraft, who gives a crap. HIM and HIS SON caught fish. I don't see a problem. He caught 1 fish, his son witnessed it, seen C&R as stated, big whoop.


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Wow we haven't had a good arguement for a while, I wondered when we were due for one. :roll: Good job on the fish Rapala, I thought it was cool when my dad caught fish and I didn't when I was his age. And who cares what he caught it on, It was and Artificial bait! He wasn't chucking big chunks of cheese to that Brown, Nothing against cheese chuckers, being one myself at certain places.  Nice fish both of them don't let Fishrmn ruin your report.  
BTW where is Vivian Park pond anyway?


----------



## Nor-tah

Ahhh :roll: how many people have to tell you off before you stop? I talked to RH on the phone today before all this started and he definetly took his son to catch planter bows. He told me that his boy caught many of them on the pointers which suspend and can be retrieved by a two year old at a VERY slow speed which is what these trout wanted. So since he owns pointers and brings them with the rest of his fishing stuff that makes him a bad guy? Explain that one to us. I also happen to know that RH takes his boy fishing all the time and carries him on his shoulders up the provo and such. You can say what you want but you dont know the facts. I guess there are all types here. Careful RH you are going to ruin this blue water fishery for all the rest of us... :shock:


----------



## Fishrmn

BrookTroutKid said:


> Wow we haven't had a good arguement for a while, I wondered when we were due for one. :roll: Good job on the fish Rapala, I thought it was cool when my dad caught fish and I didn't when I was his age. And who cares what he caught it on, It was and Artificial bait! He wasn't chucking big chunks of cheese to that Brown, Nothing against cheese chuckers, being one myself at certain places.  Nice fish both of them don't let Fishrmn ruin your report.
> BTW where is Vivian Park pond anyway?


Except it is illegal for his dad to fish there. Did your dad take you fishing somewhere that was against the law for all of your great memories? Or did he use an illegal technique? Great memories, huh?

I guess it'd be okay if he took his son on a deer hunt when he's old enough, and even though it's the kid's deer tag, when a 30 inch 4X4 steps out of the brush, rapalahunter shoots it for him. After all, he'd be making memories to last a lifetime.

Fishrmn


----------



## Fishrmn

Nor-tah said:


> Ahhh :roll: how many people have to tell you off before you stop? I talked to RH on the phone today before all this started and he definetly took his soon to catch planter bows. He told me that his boy caught many of them on the pointers which suspend and can be retrieved by a two year old at a VERY slow speed which is what these trout wanted. So since he owns pointers and brings them with the rest of his fishing stuff that makes him a bad guy? Explain that one to us. I also happen to know that RH takes his boy fishing all the time and carries him on his shoulders up the provo and such. You can say what you want but you dont know the facts. I guess there are all types here. Careful RH you are going to ruin this blue water fishery for all the rest of us... :shock:


Nope. He's gonna ruin it for the kids. Those of us who are older than 12, and willing to act like it aren't going to be fishing there.

Fishrmn


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Just shut up and go fishing or something, I just did. :roll: Instead of arguing all day around here.


----------



## deadicated1

also, those of us who are older than 12 and act like it, dont need to cry about something someone else did, that doesnt affect us in the least. it wont be ruined for the kids. dwr will stock it for memorial day like they always do, and no body will know the difference if one of the three native browns has been caught once. plus, i think a 2 year old will remember the fun time with his dad and a big fish that made his dad look cool, not the sign by the pond that he couldnt even read. what he doesnt know wont hurt the "memories"


----------



## Nor-tah

Fishrmn said:


> Nope. He's gonna ruin it for the kids. Those of us who are older than 12, and willing to act like it aren't going to be fishing there.


Ok this is ridiculous. How is he ruining it for the kids who go to catch bows if he returned all fish Not to mention that there were 5000 bows put there last year. Hmm kind of hard to ruin a put and take fishery?
VIVIAN PARK P	Utah	Rainbow trout	812	9.52"	04/11/2007
VIVIAN PARK P	Utah	Rainbow trout	751	9.65"	05/03/2007
VIVIAN PARK P	Utah	Rainbow trout	759	9.96"	05/22/2007
VIVIAN PARK P	Utah	Rainbow trout	758	10.34"	06/28/2007
VIVIAN PARK P	Utah	Rainbow trout	756	10.6"	09/12/2007
VIVIAN PARK P	Utah	Rainbow trout	750	10.77"	09/25/2007


----------



## Fishrmn

Justify it any way you want. Rapalahunter knew it was wrong. He invited the flaming, because he knew it was wrong. And if the kid is only 2, he won't remember one second of that trip when he's 12. It was a fishing trip for rapalahunter, his kid was just along for the ride.

Fishrmn


----------



## Lakecitypirate

All that matters is his son and him had a great time, I see no wrong in this. Get over it Fishrmn. Besides he released it, so no harm was done. Dont be upset because your dad never caught you a big fish, let alone a small one. Fishrmn just let it go, BTW do you have any siblings that survived? I hope not


----------



## bucksandducks

So I am sure that fishrmn has never taken a kid fishing! When I take my boys fishing I bring my pole and use what will catch fish, even if it is a lucky craft, if they have a better chance of reeling in a fish so be it. I am sure that his son was stoked when his dad reeled in this fish! And you have a fishing hole all to yourself? That would be fun to see you take the law into your own hands and give someone a "shiner" :roll: ! You would probably have a bigger one coming your way! I may take my kids up there this weekend fishrmn if you want to join me, and cast out for them and let them reel in a fish are you going to give me a shiner for introducing my kids to fishing? You are ridiculous!!!!!!!!


----------



## bucksandducks

Oh ya and nice fish rapalahunter!


----------



## Lakecitypirate

All that matters is his son and him had a great time, I see no wrong in this. Get over it Fishrmn. Besides he released it, so no harm was done. Dont be upset because your dad never caught you a big fish, let alone a small one. Fishrmn just let it go, BTW do you have any siblings that survived? I hope not


----------



## deadicated1

can you get in trouble by posting something a little shady or illegal? i heard a guy i know say he got i visit from a CO when he posted a picture with too many of a certain species of ducks over the limit.. just wondered


----------



## americanforkdude

Bucks and ducks, I guess I will join you with my nephew this weekend as well  ha ha. 

This post is ridiculous. I think if I posted and had 10 different guys telling me off and not even 1 on my side, i would probably start to listen.


----------



## Nor-tah

D1-Not sure how you would find someone as we go by different names and dont have addresses posted. Not saying I would post something illegal. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Nor-tah

Yeah and its funny he goes by "fishrmn", has been a member since september, and does not have one report of any fishing trips. Go search his posts and all you'll find is opinions. Its funny and worth a look.


----------



## Fishrmn

bucksandducks said:


> So I am sure that fishrmn has never taken a kid fishing! When I take my boys fishing I bring my pole and use what will catch fish, even if it is a lucky craft, if they have a better chance of reeling in a fish so be it. I am sure that his son was stoked when his dad reeled in this fish! And you have a fishing hole all to yourself? That would be fun to see you take the law into your own hands and give someone a "shiner" :roll: ! You would probably have a bigger one coming your way! I may take my kids up there this weekend fishrmn if you want to join me, and cast out for them and let them reel in a fish are you going to give me a shiner for introducing my kids to fishing? You are ridiculous!!!!!!!!


The point is, he *DIDN'T LET HIS SON REEL IT IN*. He wasn't looking for a big brown for his son to catch. He was fishing for himself. At about the age of 8 or 9, I caught a brown of about 5 pounds or so on the Provo river behind the "Chalet". An old duffer tried to take my fishin' pole away from me and land the fish. He had never caught one that big himself, and was sure that I was going to lose it. My dad stepped up and told him, "It's his fish to catch, and it's his fish to lose."

He said, "But what if he loses it?" My dad said, "It's his to catch, and it's his to lose, and if you touch his line, or his pole, you're gonna git your a$$ kicked."

If rapalahunter wants to take his kid fishing at a place that only allows kids 12 and under to fish, he ought to let his kid at least reel in the fish. Instead, he "freaked out" and reeled this one in all by his growed up self.

And for the record, I took my 11 year old son fishin' on Friday, and I'm taking my 5 year old tomorrow. I don't bother with the Vivian Park Pond, because I like to fish with my sons, not for them.

The reason they got separate trips is because they each get a day with Dad, and they are getting to the point where they are easier to deal with when they aren't together.



americanforkdude said:


> Bucks and ducks, I guess I will join you with my nephew this weekend as well  ha ha.
> 
> This post is ridiculous. I think if I posted and had 10 different guys telling me off and not even 1 on my side, i would probably start to listen.


Just because there are 10 guys telling me off, and not one on my side, doesn't mean I'm wrong. Rapalahunter broke the law, and he knew it before he posted.



Nor-tah said:


> Yeah and its funny he goes by "fishrmn", has been a member since september, and does not have one report of any fishing trips. Go search his posts and all you'll find is opinions. Its funny and worth a look.


I choose not to post reports about my fishing trips. I don't want any of you getting jealous, and I don't want any tag-alongs. I'm not here to let you in on my secrets.

Fishrmn


----------



## Pavlik

My dad and my great grandfather have been taking me fishing since I was 2. They got me hooked on it, and now, its one of my biggest hobbies. I started taking my sister fishing when she was about a year and a half old. Sure, she did not know how to hold a rod or crank a reel, but she sat in the boat and was excited at every fish I pulled in. With time, she learned, and caught her own fish. I can tell you that those types of memories stick with little kids remarkably well. I think that more of us should be taking our kids fishing. Who knows, when they get to be teenagers, that might be the only thing that will keep them off of drugs, off the streets, and in a trout stream


----------



## Nor-tah

Hmm so your not here to share info? Only want to know what the rest of us are doing? I did that for a little bit before I joined but when I saw what these fine sportsman had to offer I joined and shared what little I have learned in my years of outdoor stuff. Do you know what this fly is called? 
[attachment=0:ab85p7ig]Egg%20Sucking%20Leech.jpg[/attachment:ab85p7ig]
It sound like you are pretty familiar with it. Good luck getting any info when you have questions. Or are you just here to suck off the rest of us?


----------



## ScottyP

I think fishrmn does make some valid points (maybe with a tad too much gusto). Sounds like rapalahunter specifically targeted a large brown that he had scouted out on prior outings and had no intention of letting the kid reel it in. I have fished vivian with my tykes a time or 2 and they had fun. I would cast out the fly and set on a planter and then hand over the rod for one to reel it in and the other to net it. Gave them their first clinic in catch and release and proper fish handling at that pond. Nice to have a place like that right next to a park where they can play if they get tired of fishing. Now, everyone take a cleansing breath.... and continue your battle!


----------



## deadicated1

be careful scottyp, you are about to make one fired up enemy!! and about 15 friends who agree with ya. good for you on the free C&R clinic, instilling lasting values in your kids.


----------



## orvis1

I choose not to post reports about my fishing trips. I don't want any of you getting jealous, and I don't want any tag-alongs. I'm not here to let you in on my secrets.

Fishrmn[/quote]

Wow, I go away for one night and look what happens. Fishrmn this is a very selfish statement to make. Aren't you the one always asking for advice and tips, but here you clearly state you will not share yours. Nor-tah nice egg sucking leach reference because if that is why you are here, that is a selfish lesson to teach your kids. I agree with you on your point, Rapalahunter's intentions did sound like he was targeting a large brown with luckycrafts and techniques above what most 12 year old kids would use. He did succeed in hooking a large brown, kudos to him on the fish and the presentation, where the error in judgement was made is not having his child help him reel in the fish. I have fished with rapalahunter and he does not seem like a bad guy, he did break the law which is not o.k. but I think it was a momentary error in judgement. I would not consider him a poacher, he knows he made a mistake and he owned up to it. Now if he were to go and do it again that would be different. As a father I am glad to see he wants to get his son into fishing and took him out to the community pond as a way to spend time together. That is what this pond is inteneded for, I am sure lots of dads help thier children catch fish. I am willing to give the guy some slack because he got excited by hooking a big fish in a community pond and had a moment of stupid.

I think what we should be concentrating on is how the true colors of fshrman have come out in the post after being under a little fire. Now come to find out you are an adult with children and you come here to sponge information on those generous enough to share loctions and techniques and you offer nothing in return. I think the least you could do would be to donate to the site, at least then you are contributing something.....


----------



## LOAH

Orvis1-

You're thinking of someone else. Fshrmn isn't the one that asks all the questions, it's Fishman.

Fshrmn already knows everything, just ask him.

No harm, no foul Keala. Glad you got your kid out and that's a nice looking brown.

Ya know, they should really mention something about community ponds with special regs in the proc. The only mention of Vivian Park Pond in the whole booklet is to state that it is one of the "Community Fishing Waters" in Utah County.

This is the quote from the proc:



> COMMUNITY FISHING WATERS (Check the Community Fishing Brochure or
> wildlife.utah.gov/cf for specific site recreation
> rules at the following waters.)
> A. Box Elder County: Mayor's Pond and Pioneer Park Pond;
> Cache County: Skylar's Pond (West Willow Pond);
> Carbon County: Carbon County Community Fishery, Gigliotti Pond and Price River;
> Davis County: Bountiful Lake, Clinton Pond, Farmington Pond, Holmes Creek Reservoir, Jensen Park Pond (Syracuse Pond), Kaysville Ponds, and Maybey Pond;
> Emery County: Green River State Park Golf Course Ponds and Huntington Game Farm Ponds;
> Iron County: Parowan Pond and Woods Pond;
> Utah County: Canyon View Park Pond, Highland
> Glen Park Pond, Provo River, Salem Pond, Spanish Oaks Reservoir, Spring Lake, Utah Lake and Vivian Park Pond;
> Weber County: Burch Creek, Fort Buenaventura,
> Four Mile Creek, Glassman's Pond, and Meadow Creek Pond, Ogden River Parkway and Weber River.
> All Counties/Waters listed above under A.:
> Limit 4 fish (Daily bag and posses•


Doesn't say anything different than anything else. Granted, there are signs at the location, but I could see them being overlooked. I'm not stating that I think that's what happened, but I don't see how those particular site rules could be enforced, legally if the rules aren't even in the rulebook. Maybe they can fix that, next year.

There's also a 'special reg' community pond in Sp. Fork. I can't remember which one it is either, since it has no mention in the proc.

I still say nice fish. I've never fished that pond (I knew the regs) but it's always looked tempting. My kid will be able to visit the pond, this year though. I'll be sure to take him.


----------



## GaryFish

Interesting discussion here. I guess I'll chime in a bit.

I love to take my kids to the community ponds, mostly the ones in South Jordan since they are closest to my house and we can run down there in the evening. But when I go there, it is exclusively for the kids. I don't take my fly rod, or my spinning rod. We take the kids rods - some snoopy, barbie, and tweety bird, plus spinning rods for the boys. The kids know they have to tend their rod. If they decide to run to the playground, they must retrieve their bait and store their fish pole. I spend the time baiting, and will cast out. But then the pole is handed off. These are just my rules, but they seem to work. My girls enjoy fishing more than my boys. I think it is because they get to do what Daddy loves, and that is most important.


----------



## bucksandducks

I bet fishrmn is the guy that goes to the community ponds and keeps his limit of fish every time, and ruining the community waters for those kids that are learning to fish! Fishrmn you can still post your reports without disclosing your location. I am sure that the guys on here know there fair share of spots to fish and wont get jealous, but thanks for thinking of us. :shock:


----------



## rapalahunter

I'll continue to fish it with my son the way we always have. If I get a ticket then I get a ticket. I'm really not too worried about it. We had a great time. If we get the shocker of a lifetime and hook a second 20+ brown @ vivian, I may get caught up in the moment again and reel it in myself. I'll try not to.

btw- I also broke the speed limit on the way up the canyon. :shock:


----------



## orvis1

btw- I also broke the speed limit on the way up the canyon. :shock:[/quote]

Thats it... I have a changed opinion of you.... Lock him up and throw away the key, put him in a cell with BUBA!    No worries that was a great fish and easy to see how you got excited! Keep taking your kids fishing and having fun! Be careful would hate to lose a $15 luckycraft on a community pong planter! Save those for our berry trip!


----------



## Guns and Flies

rapalahunter said:


> btw- I also broke the speed limit on the way up the canyon. :shock:


APRIL FOOLS!!


----------



## LOAH

orvis1 said:


> Be careful would hate to lose a $15 luckycraft on a community pong planter! Save those for our berry trip!


Sign me up for that one. :wink: :wink:


----------



## orvis1

I thought we had already established that the group that went to otter 2wks ago was going back for the ice off. We have to break this trolling funk you have... I can't help you on the still water with the flies but can show you some stuff for the moving water...


----------



## Pavlik

Wow, that 21-inch brown sure gets lots of attention. If he had a computer down at the bottom of that pond, I think he would be laughing


----------



## LOAH

Hey now, some people will pay $150 to go catch and release that brown, if it were in Highland. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah

Pavlik said:


> Wow, that 21-inch brown sure gets lots of attention. If he had a computer down at the bottom of that pond, I think he would be laughing


I was thinking the same thing!! That is funny stuff... :lol:


----------



## woollybugger

There are a lot more 20"+ browns in the river than in the kiddie pond. You should be more involved with your kids than in your own fishing. The pond is there for kids under 12. I take my 4 year old to fish Vivian once in a while. I get a little irritated at the adults that I see fishing there (I guess they must be handicapped in some way that isn't readily identifiable). I agree with fishrmn on most points. There is a wonderful river full of fish just a couple hundred yards away, and yet, the greedy must take where they can take. They can't help it, just like rapalahunter said. I wonder if they ride their motorcyles with training wheels? Or jump into a pickup game of basketball in the park, when the tallest 10 year old is almost 5' 2". How about some waterswatting ducks from the golfcourse pond??? There is some serious outdoorsman prowess to be reconed with there...!!! But, don't be intmidated by that big scary river, I heard it's really hard to fish... :wink:


----------



## martymcfly73

LMFAO!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: --\O


----------



## troutslayer

I know this isnt the best way to start off my first post on here, but in some ways I agree with fishrman. I guess i would have just brought it up in a different way. Rapalahunter seems sorry for what he has done, but i guess on the internet you really cant tell. If the pond is for 12 and under, It is in-excusable for somebody over 12 to be fishing the pond PERIOD. The excuse "my boy is too little" doesnt fly right with me. Did the kid cast the pole, did the kid start to reel in the "lucky craft"? If this type of lawbreaking is excusable, where does it stop?? Is it right for a father to catch a kids "extra limit" while out fishing, just because the kid enjoyed it?? What about the youth duck hunt and elk hunts?? Is it ok for dad to pull the trigger just because there is a Bull Canvasback flying into the dekes, Or that 400 bull elk coming into their calls just so the kid wont "mess it up"?? 

I guess my point is if its a kid pond only, let the kid take the pride in reeling in that monster fish(thats why the pond is there in the first place), and if the kid is too young to fish , then you shouldnt be there. Im not bashing on this guy because he does seem sorry & fesses up to it. He seems like a nice guy. 

I can just see a bunch of people defending him saying its ok because he was with his kid. Doesnt sound to me like the kid even had the chance to catch the nice fish!!!


----------



## americanforkdude

Troutslayer, well put I agree with you 100%. But I don't think it's a huge deal that he reeled the fish in. Yeah it's not right, but hell lets not lose any sleep over it. I think at one point in time, we've all done something borderline wrong when it comes to fishing. The only difference is, some people fess up to it and others are hypocrits.


----------



## troutslayer

Yea, But it wasnt just him reeling in the fish. Sounds like he casted , gave it a few jerks as he was reeling it & continued to reel it in when the fish bit. Thats fishing in my book, not just reeling it in. I definately wont lose any sleep over it, Hope it was a lesson learned(not just til he see's another monster in the pond). Mabey at 2 years old the boy is a little young to be fishing on a "kid only pond" if he is unable to reel it in. I would expect the parent to help, But it doesnt seem like that was the case.

This sitation doesnt seem much different to me than fishing the strawberry tribs when they are closed. Your either suppose to be fishing there, or your not. He was not suppose to be fishing there and he knew it. Sounds like it wasnt his only cast either as he indicated he even switched lures when they were not biting.


----------



## cacherinthewry

I think there's a lot wrong in this situation and the defensive responses on this thread. If rapalahunter freaked out because he had a big fish on, who was watching the 2 year old next to a body of water? And what's wrong with using the good old worm/bobber when fishing with a kid (I'm not familiar with vivian park, but i'd guess it's below the artificial only area if it's a kids pond)? I know my dad used to do that with us. He'd see the bobber go down, pick up the rod & set the hook, put it back down, & then tell us to check our line. The tug on the other end was our discovery, our fight and our fish. I realize that's a little above a 2 year old's capacity, but helping a little hand turn a reel is more valuable to me than what's on the end of the line. 

But what really bugs me is the clamor to defend the situation. I don't know any of you, so I assume you're all nice, well meaning folks. Breaking a law on accident is still breaking the law, and the rules still apply if you aren't aware of them. In my opinion, defending the situation and attacking the person/people who questioned the situation makes me question your ethics. Some of you even congratulated him on his (not his kids) fine catch, and one of you even asked it the kid caught anything! Nothing wrong with defending a friend, but writing it off as a good outdoor experience for a kid is excusing the breaking of the rules.

You all have spent a lot of time viewing and replying to this thread. I'm sure there's better things to spend your time on, like building your boy's Pinewood Derby car for him so he can have a memorable childhood experience.


----------



## LOAH

Vivian Park Pond is upstream from the Olmstead Diversion Dam (the line for AFL), but it is not part of the Provo, therefore it's not subject to the same regulations. (To clear that up)

I said "Nice Fish" and I also asked if the boy had caught anything. I see nothing questionable about either phrase. I don't care where you catch a fish, if it's 21 inches, it's a nice fish. If I saw someone catch one of those monster Cabelas bows, it's still a nice fish and I'd probably say "Nice fish" because a big fish like that _*is*_ a nice fish no matter what.

Asking whether or not his kid caught anything shouldn't be an issue at all. I genuinely wanted to know if his kid caught a fish. It's a kiddie pond and I know that, so I was wondering if the kid got a fish. That in no way defends what the adult did.

As soon as this post was made, I replied, but quickly sent him a pm to tell him he was about to "get it" because I knew the regs there and I was sure that some of our esteemed "know it all" members would be glad to chime in publicly to try and burn him at the stake over it.

Looks like I was right, but I assure you that I got a much more polite response by privately sending him a message to let him know that what he did was against the regs. I figured I could get the information delivered without attempting to publicly humiliate anyone.

Maybe I'm just a nice guy. I just feel a pm would be more appropriate rather than instantly tearing into him and comparing him to a "real" criminal, which is exactly what was done. Mountain out of a molehill.

So no, I don't defend the action of ignoring the regulation for that water. I can see it being overlooked, accidentally. Whether that happened here is between a man, his child, and 2 fish that are likely still swimming.

I said "No harm, No foul" and I'll stick with that. A fish was caught and released, a child had some time with his father (and caught his own fish, too), and nobody was personally affected by this other than those involved. I have a feeling the outcome was a positive one.


----------



## orvis1

I know the guy, fished with him, and still told him what he did was wrong in fact I think I called it a moment of "stupid". Give him credit for owning up to his mistake, realizing it was wrong, and not doing it again. That is how we all learn, I am sure most of us have crossed over the "line" of legality while fishing. Maybe you put sent on a lure in artificial only waters, maybe you took home a fish out of the slot, or one more than your limit, or chumed corn while baitfishing. The point is the fish was released, and hopefully a lesson learned. Give him credit for taking his kid out fishing, there are so many parents to lazy and self centered to give thier kids and outdoor expeirence. I was mainly upset with someone proclaiming that they are to good to share information, but would gladly sponge off us for any help they can get. Rapalahunter has really taken it on the chin with this post, kudos for him being man enough to own up to his mistake. Hopefully we can all take a lesson from it an for us to be brave enough to open ourselfs up for criticism.


----------



## Fishrmn

He asked to be flamed.

Re: vivian park pond
by rapalahunter on Mar 31, '08, 4:30

btw- flame me if you feel it necessary. I see nothing wrong with what I did.



orvis1 said:


> Give him credit for owning up to his mistake, realizing it was wrong, and not doing it again. That is how we all learn, I am sure most of us have crossed over the "line" of legality while fishing. Maybe you put sent on a lure in artificial only waters, maybe you took home a fish out of the slot, or one more than your limit, or chumed corn while baitfishing. The point is the fish was released, and hopefully a lesson learned. Give him credit for taking his kid out fishing, there are so many parents to lazy and self centered to give thier kids and outdoor expeirence. I was mainly upset with someone proclaiming that they are to good to share information, but would gladly sponge off us for any help they can get. Rapalahunter has really taken it on the chin with this post, kudos for him being man enough to own up to his mistake. Hopefully we can all take a lesson from it an for us to be brave enough to open ourselfs up for criticism.


Re: vivian park pond
by rapalahunter on Apr 01, '08, 9:07

I'll continue to fish it with my son the way we always have. If I get a ticket then I get a ticket. I'm really not too worried about it. We had a great time. If we get the shocker of a lifetime and hook a second 20+ brown @ vivian, I may get caught up in the moment again and reel it in myself. I'll try not to.

It doesn't seem to me that he won't do it again.

As for sponging, not hardly. If anything I look to see where the horde will be fishing, and go somewhere else. I've been taking people fishing for almost 40 years, but I only give out tips and pointers in person. Not on the web. He should have kept it anyway. It is feeding on the planters that are put in there for those people who don't have the skills, abilities, or opportunity to fish other places.

As for the regulations there, it could be explained better in the "Fishing Guide", but it is in the "Community Fishing" booklet. And there are signs letting people know before they cast their lines in.

Nobody's perfect. Me neither. But he did brag about his dalliances, asked to be reprimanded, and plans on doing it again.

Fishrmn


----------



## martymcfly73

If he didn't want to get flamed he shouldn't post it with pics on the INTERNET. lapse in judgement or not he did it, and bragged about it and said he'd do it again. Lets just hope next time there isn't a kid in a wheelchair that's gets pushed out of the way in all the "excitment".


----------



## americanforkdude

I'm puttin this post to bed. Some people get their panties in to big of a bunch.


----------



## Poo Pie

For sure, this is turning into a ten page IMPROV vs. Chris30 type fish handling spoof! :wink: Just Kidding.


----------



## Lakecitypirate

All this thread is missing is that Great Googly Moogly guy from the minersville nevada trip thread.


----------



## metal_fish

martymcfly73 said:


> If he didn't want to get flamed he shouldn't post it with pics on the INTERNET. lapse in judgement or not he did it, and bragged about it and said he'd do it again. Lets just hope next time there isn't a kid in a wheelchair that's gets pushed out of the way in all the "excitment".


 -BaHa!- :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: -BaHa!- :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: -BaHa!-


----------



## orvis1

Fishrmn good for you if you do take people out fishing and give back to the sport. You would be surprised at the fishing buddies you can make over the internet. I do not condone breaking the law and if he continues to fish that spot in the same manner he is breaking the law and should be reported. Sometimes some of the best fishing is where the hoards are headed, look at the fish comming out of minersville. BTK and great googly moogly's bus of Nevadans speak to that combat fishing. I do think that a 21" brown would have a hard time eating a 10" planter bow but it could be done. Sorry if I came off as atacking fishrmn just your comment about taking but not contributing rubbed me the wrong way...


----------



## deadicated1

oh, cute, we all kiss and make up. it was a fun argument though


----------



## rapalahunter

I knew I should have just said it was my secret spot. :x


----------



## Grandpa D

Isn't today April 1st?


----------



## rapalahunter

I wish I was clever enough to have made this thread with the purpose of some April Fools Day entertainment. As it stands, I really did catch that brown. My purpose in going to Vivian that day was to have a day with my boy. We had a great day. Two fish out of Vivian, two fish out of the stream coming out of the canyon, one from the river, and some cold hands. We went to my parents house and he showed his grandpa the pictures of his big fish. He told my dad "Papa, a big mama fish, not a baby fish". He walked around with my phone showing everybody over and over again. Isn't that the point of community fisheries? Anyway, I guess next time I'll make sure he reels it in...

I just thought people would get a kick out of a fish like that coming out of Vivian. Condemn me if you must. I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Nibble Nuts

Looks like all the whiners from BFT are arriving. What did fshrmn get his feelings hurt and go tell. I bet you'd all be surprised at how many laws you are breaking and could get in trouble for. If you guys find this to be a moral issue, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Fishrmn

Nibble Nuts said:


> Looks like all the whiners from BFT are arriving. What did fshrmn get his feelings hurt and go tell. I bet you'd all be surprised at how many laws you are breaking and could get in trouble for. If you guys find this to be a moral issue, I feel sorry for you.


Paranoia, Nibble Nuts? Added to your obsession with all things anal? What's next? Delusions of grandeur? Yeah, I got all my buddies over at BFT to come over here and beat up on you guys. Yeah, right!

Fishrmn


----------



## Huge29

Fishrmn said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like all the whiners from BFT are arriving. What did fshrmn get his feelings hurt and go tell. I bet you'd all be surprised at how many laws you are breaking and could get in trouble for. If you guys find this to be a moral issue, I feel sorry for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoia, Nibble Nuts? Added to your obsession with all things anal? What's next? Delusions of grandeur? Yeah, I got all my buddies over at BFT to come over here and beat up on you guys. Yeah, right!
> 
> Fishrmn
Click to expand...

Fishrmn,
 You need to cool it off as this is clearly headed only down; such posts discourage future posts and are not in harmony with the whole point of the forum. You have said the same thing 4+ times, we all heard you and thanks for your opinion; you have inspired us all to be more vigilant of the laws and ethics, now please don't go away mad, but please do go away from this topic just like I will; just leave it alone and tell us about your next fishing trip or last. Let's move on to a real discussion; which ice off will you be hitting?


----------



## Nor-tah

> Fishrmn,
> You need to cool it off as this is clearly headed only down; such posts discourage future posts and are not in harmony with the whole point of the forum. You have said the same thing 4+ times, we all heard you and thanks for your opinion; you have inspired us all to be more vigilant of the laws and ethics, now please don't go away mad, but please do go away from this topic just like I will; just leave it alone and tell us about your next fishing trip or last. Let's move on to a real discussion; which ice off will you be hitting?


Amen Huge. Well put, +1


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Man you fisherman are starting to sound like all the whiners in the big game forum. :shock:


----------



## Guns and Flies

I've learned not to post anything in the Big Game forum. :?


----------



## jahan

Guns and Flies said:


> I've learned not to post anything in the Big Game forum. :?


Don't be scared! Mostly bark and no bite. hahahaha :mrgreen:


----------



## troutslayer

Since its all the same , I think I will take my boy and hit some of the Strawberry tribs just after the may 15th ice off, and mabey drown a worm on the way back at Little Dell reservoir. :lol:. Like fishrman said, the boy asked to be flamed. He knew what he was doing was wrong,but says he will continue to do it, and some people are defending him saying it "was a good experience for the kid to experience catch and release". Cha, More like a lesson to fish where the big fish are at regardless of the regulations. Kinda reminds me of the story of the dad taking his 2 year old to the ti*$y bar, The dad knew it was wrong. They both enjoyed it,but for different reasons :lol: 

People on here sure do get testy dont they? :shock:


----------



## Nibble Nuts

troutslayer said:


> Since its all the same , I think I will take my boy and hit some of the Strawberry tribs just after the may 15th ice off, and mabey drown a worm on the way back at Little Dell reservoir. :lol:.


 That sounds like an excellent idea. I think I will do the same this weekend. maybe we could meet at the t^%ty bar afterwards.


----------



## troutslayer

Nibble Nuts said:


> troutslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since its all the same , I think I will take my boy and hit some of the Strawberry tribs just after the may 15th ice off, and mabey drown a worm on the way back at Little Dell reservoir. :lol:.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like an excellent idea. I think I will do the same this weekend. maybe we could meet at the t^%ty bar afterwards.
Click to expand...

Ill buy the beers if youll buy the t^%ti's!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guns and Flies

VIVA t^%ti's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troutslayer

Sounds good. I have this new c-4 dynomite lure ive been dying to try out. 

Mabey a forum T&%ty bar get together?????


----------



## Grandpa D

I'm headed to the Mantua Hatchery this weekend.
I hear that there are some monster Camaloop Rainbows in there.
I have room for 2 more if anyone is interested in splitting the gas.


----------



## Seeker

Plus 10 for Grandpa D. Thank you for returning this forum to what I believe it was established for in the first place. Nine pages of pontifications and moral superiorities were getting me down.
I think the point was made on the first page. However it could be very therapuedic for those needing to release steam. However, I have a better idea, its the same as Grandpa D. Go fishing!!!


----------



## quakeycrazy

Fishrmn said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Man, you're killing me here. Let me guess, you are still mad that the other kids used to pick on you in school. You probably told the teacher everytime someone looked at you funny too. Seriously, how do you, and others like you become so anal retentive and still be able to look at yourself in the mirror. When I read comments like yours I can only assume that you must hate yourself. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was okay! He was just doing it so his kid could catch a few fish. Right up until he hooked a fish that was just too nice to let his kid screw it up and lose.
> 
> Actually, I was the SOB that blacked more than my share of eyes. And if I catch someone cheatin' at my fishin' hole, they're liable to get a shiner to remember.
> 
> Fishrmn
Click to expand...

Aren't you the douche bag that told me last year that no way in Hell Strawberry would be ice free by mid April? If not I apologize, if you are then you can continue to live in a fantasy world of sugar plums and fairies. You think you are right but that is only because your wife lets you think you are to avoid getting one of those "Shiners"......


----------



## GaryFish

This thing has played out its useful life. I'm taking my snoopy pole and locking the gate.


----------

